# NEDRA's Worldwide Expansion



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

NEDRA now has Regional Directors in five countries plus the US with our second most recent Regional Director, Casey Mynott of Delta, British Columbia, Canada. Casey teaches high school automotive technology at Delta Secondary School. They are building Canada's first EV drag vehicle, a 1989 Toyota short bed pick up. http://www.dssev.ca/ He is NEDRA's Western Canada Regional Director. He is followed by our latest NEDRA Regional Director, John Metric. John is a metallurgical engineer and also has an MBA. In his last position he was a Director of Business Development. John is our Regional director for the Gulf Coast. He has built an awesome Fiero that is challenging some of NEDRA's top dogs in the quarter mile. www.evalbum.com/2453. NEDRA now has Regional Directors in Denmark, South Africa, England, Croatia, and now Canada with Australia soon to follow.

Mike Willmon
NEDRA, President


----------

